# Internet spinnt es stürzt nach 10 minuten immer ab



## mofo45 (15. November 2008)

*Internet spinnt es stürzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Hi bitte helft mir mein
internet geht immer nach
10 minuten aus dann muss ich den pc neustarten
damit ich wieder ins internet komme das problem heisst 
Generic Host Process for Win32 Services hat ein Problem
festgestellt und muss beendet werden. bitte helft mir


----------



## HeNrY (15. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

In letzter Zeit was neuinstalliert?
Passender Systemwiederherstellungspunkt vorhanden?


----------



## freshprince2002 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

1. Einen Satz schreibt man normalerweise in einer Zeile.
2. Windows auf dem aktuellen Stand?
3. Virenscanner, Firewalls vorhanden? Welche?
4. Google gefragt? Generic Host Process for Win32 Services hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.


----------



## orca113 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Habe allerdings Vista:mein IE hat seid dem letzten Windows Update einen im Koffer,bei mir hängt der sich mehrmals am Tag auf und ich bekommen ebenfalls seid diesem Update deine Meldung und seid gestern kommen Bluescreens dazu.Bei mir ist das definitiv eines der letzten Updates weil wenn ich das Sys wiederherstelle dann sind die Probleme weg.Aber wehe ich führe wieder die Updates aus. Werde Windows neu machen.


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Versuch es mal mit einer LiveCD um ein Softwareproblem ausschließen zu können. Ich hab irgendwo mal was gelesen, dass es einen Wurm/Virus gibt, der für diesen Effekt bekannt ist, es kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da täusche.


----------



## mofo45 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Ich habe comodo, und ja ich habe windows neu rauf gemacht,
weil ich ein usb problem habe ( ist immer noch da immer noch)
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Ok,was für ein betriebssystem hast du eigentlich?
Was hast du an firewall und virenscanner installiert?
Wie gehst du online?(direkt einwahl dsl,router oder kabelmodem)
Kannst du sagen,ob das problem bereits direkt nach der windows-neuinstallation bestand?
Schon mal deine bootpartition mittels chkdsk (/x/f) überprüft?(kann ja sein,das die datei fehlerhaft ist)
Was für hardware hast du eigentlich? (kann ja durchaus auch ein hardware-problem sein)
Wie äußert sich eigentlich dein usb-problem? (vieleicht hab ich ja ne antwort drauf  )


----------



## mofo45 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Also ich habe als fire wall comodo als virenscanner habe ich AVG Meine verbindung ist alice DSL. Es bestand schon gleich nach der neuinstallation von windows 32bit das inet problem.hier der link vom usb problem.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...axisprobleme/29512-usb-spinnt.html#post317869


----------



## Damageforce (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Wenn du dich mehr mit dem mysteriösen svchost.exe beschäftigen willst gibt es hier einige infos wozu es da ist und was es genau macht und wesentlich mehr. was wohl nicht nur für dich interessant ist da viele dieses Problem zu haben scheinen.

Datei Svchost.exe: was sie macht und wie man Ihre Fehlermeldungen analysiert - PCtipp.ch - Praxis & Hilfe

Meist ist Antivir und viele andere programme dafür bekannt diese fehler im generic host Process zu verursachen und nicht zuletzt hängt das auch oft mit dem internet zusammen und damit das dir einige patches Fehlen oder du evtl.auch nicht ganz virenfrei bist. 

Zu empfehlen ist immer ein guter Virenscanner mit dem du dein system zuverlässig schützen und säubern kannst .. hierzu empfehle ich meist Kaspersky.

Bitte scanne mit den folgenden Programmen auf Malware/Spyware/Adware:
(wenn das erste nicht reicht, sukzessive die Liste abarbeiten)
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?...p;page=spybotsd
http://www.lavasoft.de/german/software/adaware/
http://www.emsisoft.de/de/software/download/
http://www.pestpatrol.com/Products/PestPatrolHE/
speziell für Suchmaschinen-Hijacker:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/cwschro...html#cwshredder
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.htm
Anzeige und Deaktivierung von Browser Helper Objects:
http://www.definitivesolutions.com/bhodemon.htm
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/bho.html

Infos/Recherche:
http://home.arcor.de/heinrich.christine/
http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/
http://research.pestpatrol.com/
http://www.spywareinfo.com/
http://www.trojaner-info.de/anleitungen/hi...bout_blank.html


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*



mofo45 schrieb:


> Also ich habe als fire wall comodo als virenscanner habe ich AVG Meine verbindung ist alice DSL. Es bestand schon gleich nach der neuinstallation von windows 32bit das inet problem.hier der link vom usb problem.


Leider hast du mir noch nicht gesagt,ob du per direkt einwahl oder router ins netz gehst (oder besser,wie dein router bzw. modem mit deinem pc verbunden ist [usb,lan...])
Außerdem stellt sich mir die frage,ob der rechner in deinem sysprofile (semperon,k7s41gx mobo...) der betroffene rechner ist,oder ob du vergessen hast zu aktualisieren.


----------



## mofo45 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

routerhabe ich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*



mofo45 schrieb:


> routerhabe ich


Hmmm...die antwort war ja kurz... Langsam bekomme ich das gefühl,das bei dir ein problem mit der hardware vor liegt.Leider habe ich zu wenig informationen,um das genauer beurteilen zu können,da du mir ja nicht bestätigt hast,ob du wirklich noch auf einem computer mit semperon und sis-chipsatz arbeitest oder was anderes hast.Meine anfrage nach den komponenten deines rechners blieb ja leider auch noch unbeantwortet.
Wenn der fehler schon direkt nach der neuinstallation von windows vorhanden war,kann man glaube ich ein netzwerkproblem ausschließen (z.b. netzwerktreiber inkompatiebel)


----------



## mofo45 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

ja ich habe semperon und sis-chipsatz  gug auf mein sysprofile da ist alles aktuell


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*



mofo45 schrieb:


> ja ich habe semperon und sis-chipsatz  gug auf mein sysprofile da ist alles aktuell


offTopic: ich glaub du brauchst dann vieleicht doch mal was neues...
@Topic:Hast du eine möglichkeit die temperaturen des mainboards (chipsatz) und der cpu auszulesen? (vieleicht im bios,mit dem programm mainboard monitor,speedfan,everest oder zur not mit "sisoft sandra") Wenn ja,dann die temperaturen bitte posten.Hatte zuletzt den fall bei einem bekannten (athlon xp 2000+ auf via-chipsatz),das die mainboard-temperatur von 35 grad (laut sensor und überprüft durch gefühlt am kühlkörper) schon zu viel war und der chipsatz dadurch festplattenfehler verursachte.


----------



## mofo45 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

@offtopic : es kommen bald ein intel pentium dual core e5200 4gb ram und eine Geforce 9600gt rein
Die Mainboardtemperatur beträgt :32°
und die CPU is 41° heiß


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*



mofo45 schrieb:


> @offtopic : es kommen bald ein intel pentium dual core e5200 4gb ram und eine Geforce 9600gt rein
> Die Mainboardtemperatur beträgt :32°
> und die CPU is 41° heiß


Die cpu-temp ist normal.Hast du zufällig einen kleinen lüfter herum liegen,den du am kühlkörper des chipsatzes befestigen kannst um die temperatur zu senken?(im notfall geht auch ein anderer,provisorisch befestigter lüfter.Manchmal tut es aber auch schon ein offenes gehäuse)Wenn ja,mache das bitte.Auf alle fälle solltest du windows neu installieren (ich weiß,das ist nervig) und dabei deine bootpartition beim neu installieren völlig platt machen (richtig formatieren,nicht die schnellformatierung).Danach am besten erstmal nur ggf. das servicepack und höchstens noch den grafiktreiber installieren.Mit diesem frischen system probierst du dann,ob es geht.

Edit: Vorm platt machen natürlich alle wichtigen daten von der bootpartition sichern...


----------



## mofo45 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*

Ich werde es mit einem kleinen Lüfter ausprobieren.
Danke seit 2 Stunden geht das inet ohne abzustürtzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2008)

*AW: Internet spinnt es stürtzt nach 10 minuten immer ab*



mofo45 schrieb:


> Ich werde es mit einem kleinen Lüfter ausprobieren.
> Danke seit 2 Stunden geht das inet ohne abzustürtzen.


Hauptsache,du bedankst dich nicht zu früh.Das ist nur so eine vermutung von mir,aufgrund meiner letzten erkenntnisse.Wenn es hilft,sollte es allerdings auch deine usb-probleme beseitigen.
Wenn deine neuen komponenten da sind,wirst du wohl mit der chipsatztemperatur kein problem mehr habern.Zumindest bei neueren intel-chipsätzen sind 35-45 grad problemlos.


----------

